# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  الفرق بين عطست البنت وعطست الولد

## أسرار الليل

الفرق بين عطسات الشباب والبنات 
أولا :.


عطسة البنات


* المناديل ما تفارقها معاها24 ساعه يا محطزط في جيبها يا في شنطتها 

.. لماتبغى تعطس طبعا تعطس بكل رقة وأنوثة يا بصوت واطي أو حتى مرات ما

ينسمع لها صوت يوم تعطس ويوم تخلص تمسح خشمها بالمناديل طبعا تعرفون ليش ؟؟

عشان النظافه تمسح طبعا بكل رقة عشان خشمها ما ينكسر ولا يصير فيه شي << تراها رقيقة

فديتنا والله وبعد ما تمسح خشمها ترمي المناديل على اقرب زباله




: ثانيا ً:.



عطسة الشباب استعدوا


*الشباب ما عندهم اختراع اسمة مناديل يمكن عايشين في العصر الحجري ولا

شي أنا بقولكم أيش يسوو

العطسة عاد بروحها تسد يوم يعطسون يطلعون صوت كأنه رعد صارخ أو زلازل

يصير عندهم ولا عاد يوم يخلصون علي طول ما عندهم واحد اثنين يرفع الثووب

ويلا اشتغل بطرف الثووب<< مسوينه كلينكس .

أو إذا كان لابس غترة أو شماغ او كوفيه يمسحون بيه ((الله على النظافه))

وإذا كان في مكان عام طبعا يستحي يرفع ثووبه ويمش فيها .. 

يقوم يمسح في الكم حق الثووب 

اتمنى يعجبكم الموضوع

م
ن
ق
و
ل

----------


## babyb

مشكورة اختي علي التنبيه
            لعل الشباب بس يقرو هالكلام يغيرومن طريقة عطسهم 
                                              هههههههههه

----------


## alzahrani33

اسـراااار

انا اذا جتني العطسه تحبني موت ماتبي تفارقني وتطلع بس احسها فيني
 :toung: 
ههههههههههههههههه

موضوووع حلووو  ويفطططططس من الضحك  من مشهد شفته من كم سنه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


ويتطابق مع كلااامك هههههههههههههههه 
اشتغل بطرف الثووب<< مسوينه كلينكس .

أو إذا كان لابس غترة أو شماغ او كوفيه يمسحون بيه ((الله على النظافه))

وإذا كان في مكان عام طبعا يستحي يرفع ثووبه ويمش فيها .. 

يقوم يمسح في الكم حق الثووب 

اتمنى يعجبكم الموضوع

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
 :lol:

----------


## تأبط بودره

أندوكم على هالرمسه!!! :evil: 
شنو يعني... :evil: 
أختي .. أظن أنكم تستخدمو المنديل مو من باب النظافه..
تستخدموه لأنكم ما تقدرون تسو زينا ((يرفع الثووب :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  ويلا اشتغل))!! :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 
ولا كان كل وحده عطست ...طبّت الهيئه عليها.. :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
ولا مو؟ :evil:

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*هههههههههه ويش دراش ان الشباب يرفعووا الثوب ها ويش دراش قولي* 

*مسوى كل البنات يسوا كذا هههه واذا البنات يسوي جديه لازم يلزقوها فينا* 

*ههههههههههه* 

*تـــــــــــــــــــــمام التمــــــــــــــــــــــــام* 

*اتشووووووووووووووووووووووو << زلزال*

----------


## سيناريو

*أههههههاي* 
*على طاري العطسات اني قليل ماتجيني عطسه وحده بس .....*
*.إلا لازم أعدها  يعني يا ثمان ورا بعضها أو توصل 13 عطسه* 
*مايخلصوا إلا واني هلكانه منهم وخشمي كهرررب*

*عطسات الشباب وياش زلزاااااااااااال  يتهدرق السقف خخخخخخ*
*>>>وبطرف الثوب يبغى ليي أدقق على الناحية هذي وأتأكد منها >>باشوف أخواني هههه*

----------


## أسرار الليل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا يالشبااب عطونا إعترافاتكم ... ادري كل واحد وعطسته مو بس زلازال إلا زلازييييييييييييل .... هههههههههههههه
ولله كم مره أشوف خال يعطس يهز بيت أهلي هزاااز والحمدلله ماعندي اخوه كبااار كان راح بيتنا .. وابويي نادر إلا عطس يعني بيتنا دائما في حالته الطبيعيه ... اما البنااات ياهي عطساتهم ... كلهاا نعوومه ورقه .. زيي أني عااد افطس العطسه حتي البناات يقولون ليي عاد قتلتيها طلعيها مو تخليها اتسوو بصوت نزيل ... يبغوني اسوي ليهم هزا خخخ
يسلموو ع المرور اخواني وأخواتي الأعزااء << قاعدين في إداعه إحنا خخخخخخخخ
تحياااتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

ههههههههههههههه تسلمين حبيبتي بس مافي كلام على عطسة الشباب صووووووووووووووت ولا في الأحلام

----------


## هذيان

طبعا بيتنا العطسه مختلفة تماما
ولكن في نفس الوقت جميله جدا
أبوي وأخواني
فعلا عطستهم زلزال بس العجيب أن عندهم قدرة في نفس الوقت اللي يعطسون يقولون أشهد
أششششششششهد
حاولت أتعلمها ضبطتها بس مو مرة
شكرا عالموضوع
عجبني

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يع
خخخخ


يعطيك ربي العافيه حبيبتي

تحياتي

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

طبعا احنى ابنات رقيقات تسلمين

----------


## نغام الانوثه

هههه طبعا احمحم

----------


## النظره البريئه

ههههه الله على النــ ع ــومه
ياعيني ههههه
يامساكين يالشباب دايم الاشياء السلبيه عليكم 
يسلمو ع الموضوع

----------


## حلم الورد

هههههههههههه صدقتي اي رعد وزلزال مع احترامي للشباب

----------


## ورده محمديه

خخخخخ 
يسلـــــــــوا

----------


## علوكه

_والله مساكين الشباب_ 
_كل حش فيهم_ 
_اه منكم يا بنات_ 
_هههههههههههههههه_
_يسلموووووووو_
_خيتي اسرار_ 
_ربي يعطيش العافيه_

----------


## ابو طارق

*اشهد ان لا اله الا الله* 

*واشهد ان محمد رسول الله* 

*اشششششششششششهد*

----------


## king of love

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## حلاالكون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الكن صحيح عطست لشباب وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو عليهم قوة موطبيعيه<<<<ماشاءالله

----------

